# BOINC climateprediction.net e weatherathome.net



## adiabático (29 Dez 2009 às 01:36)

Caros amigos:

http://boinc.berkeley.edu/
http://climateprediction.net/

Quem conhece este projecto?

O BOINC é um programa de partilha de processamento por computadores pessoais em todo o mundo, em que cada um descarrega e processa independentemente séries de dados e depois reenvia os resultados à sede do projecto. É usado por múltiplos projectos científicos e cada utilizador pode decidir o projecto para o qual quer contribuir com o "empréstimo" do seu processador. Funciona em "background", com prioridade mínima, pelo que não se impõe a mais nenhum programa ou serviço (que eu tenha conhecimento).

Antes do BOINC surgir com maiores ambições, participei no SETI@home, que penso ser o seu predecessor e que hoje continua como apenas um de múltiplos projectos servidos pelo BOINC. No início o SETI@home era um screensaver para windows. Confesso que abandonei o projecto por razões um pouco suspeitas: na altura, comprei um portátil pentium 4 que, como muitos sabem, ruge como um autêntico avião a jacto quando funciona a 100% de processamento.

Volvidos alguns anos, queria pedir-vos algum esclarecimento, se me souberem dá-lo. Alguém usa, usou ou tem usado recentemente o BOINC? Concretamente, alguém conhece o projecto a que se refere o segundo link que coloquei, que é gerido pelo MetOffice em Oxford e consegue trocar-me por miúdos os objectivos e métodos do mesmo? Estaria interessado em reactivar a minha participação, caso conclua ser útil.

Agradeço desde já as vossas opiniões.

Luís Silva


----------



## Zapiao (29 Dez 2009 às 20:40)

Sou membro do Boinc desde 2001


----------



## Gerofil (21 Nov 2010 às 12:28)

*Projecto britânico pede ajuda a computadores pessoais para testar modelos de clima*

Um projecto britânico lançado hoje pede às pessoas para ajudarem a investigar a ocorrência de fenómenos climáticos extremos em regiões como a Europa, a costa ocidental dos Estados Unidos e a África do Sul. A ideia chama-se weatherathome.net e é o segundo pedido de ajuda que os cientistas do serviço nacional de meteorologia fazem ao público.
“Os modelos regionais [climáticos] podem simular características do clima como tempestades e regimes frontais, e como eles interagem com o ambiente físico”, explicou ao Guardian Richard Jones, cientista que integra a equipa do projecto pioneiro climateprediction.net e é o responsável pela investigação dos modelos climáticos regionais do Met Office’s Hadley Centre.
O climateprediction.net está a funcionar desde Setembro de 2003 com a ajuda de milhares de computadores pessoais que processaram ao longo destes anos simulações para testar modelos mundiais de clima para prever cenários. O novo serviço quer centrar-se apenas em regiões, para isso analisam quadrículas do mundo de 50 ou 25 quilómetros de lado, em vez das quadrículas de 150 quilómetros de lado, utilizadas nas simulações globais.
A vantagem dos computadores pessoais é o número de simulações que se podem fazer. Para se adivinhar quando é que vão ocorrer fenómenos extremos e raros como o furacão Katrina, que fustigou o Mississípi no Verão de 2005, é necessário fazer muitas simulações de cada modelo.
“Com a ajuda do público, podemos correr o modelo muito mais vezes do que seria possível fazer até com um super computador, por isso podemos literalmente contar os fenómenos climáticos que ocorrem uma vez em cem anos para verificar como é que as alterações climáticas estão a afectar os fenómenos de risco”, disse Myles Allen, responsável pelo grupo de dinâmica climática da Universidade de Oxford e investigador principal do climateprediction.net .
O novo projecto tem vários objectivos para as três regiões. Os investigadores querem testar os modelos que existem comparando-os com o clima entre 1960 e 2010 – gerando simulações e verificando se os cenários produzidos pelos modelos climáticos correspondem ao que se passou na realidade, produzir cenários que indiquem mudanças no clima para as décadas de 2020 e 2030, testar modelos para o que vai acontecer ao clima se a temperatura aumentar um, dois ou três graus célsius.
A vantagem deste projecto “é a possibilidade do número, isso permite explorar os limites dos modelos”, disse Pedro Miranda ao PÚBLICO Pedro Miranda, investigador em geofísicas da faculdade de Ciências da Universidade de Lisboa. A equipa também espera identificar onde é que vai fazer bom tempo no futuro.
Qualquer pessoa pode inscrever-se na página do projecto e baixar o programa no seu computador para correr os modelos. *Portugal tem 783 pessoas a colaborarem.*

Ecosfera - PÚBLICO


----------

